

Github Has Surpassed Sourceforge and Google Code in Popularity - Garbage
http://www.readwriteweb.com/hack/2011/06/github-has-passed-sourceforge.php

======
olifante
it's interesting the way they measure language popularity by number of commits
to the major code forges. It's a way to separate the living & breathing
languages that are actually being chosen for new projects from the living-dead
languages.

